# Anti-Spam-Blacklist zu verkaufen



## Newsfeed (22 Juni 2009)

Die Blacklist SORBS wird in vier Wochen den Betrieb einstellen, wenn sich niemand findet, der die Technik weiter hostet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

